# Cockapoo Diseases



## prairierose1985 (May 30, 2013)

I am a fairly new owner of an older cockapoo. I am just curious if any one with cockapoos that are 8+ years old if you have experienced any diseases that are common in cockapoos or if they are pretty healthy. I want my boy to be around for another 6-7 years, and I know mixed breeds are generally healthier than pure breeds. I just want to be prepared for what might come in the future, such as cancer, blindness, deafness, arthritis and other diseases that are debilitating and not preventable.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Everything you have listed is a possibility in any breed as they age, at the moment in the UK cockapoos are still relatively young, but in general anything a cocker or a poodle can have a Cockapoo can have it to. 


A healthy diet and weight will help, keeping you dong lean keeps pressure off the joints. 

Just enjoy your boy. As he gets older you need to expect things to start cropping up at some point.


----------

